# Raspberry Wine Stabilizing



## blackfin1 (Aug 14, 2012)

When making fruit wines, I noticed the recipes do not call for stabilizing with sorbate and Kmeta after fermentation. Am I missing something? Should you stabilize fruit wines just as you would grape wines? Also, I threw out 3 gallons of raspberry wine because it was too sour after I aged for 4 or so months. What makes a fruit wine go sour like that? Not enough water, too much acid? Should I check the acidity and add more water if too acid or use chemicals? I followed Wade's recipe on this site.

Please help!
Thanks,
Sal


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2012)

You absolutely want to use sulfite and sorbate. Sometimes its not listed as its a given. When making wine from anything other then a kit you absolutely want to test for acids and really should be testing ph also which is really the more important test. You should test acid pre fermentation and adjust before as this will make it a more friendly environment for the yeast.


----------



## Turock (Aug 15, 2012)

Red rasp can be VERY acidic. Our initial PH on it is usually around 2.9!!!!! So yes--always do a PH test and adjust. Don't use water---water WILL raise PH but it dilutes the flavor too much. Use calcium carbonate in the primary in order to bring up the PH.


----------



## blackfin1 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi guys, 

after testing the acid with the ph meter I am at .75 acid and PH 4.1. 
I want to reach .6 so I added Potassium bicarbonate 1/4 tsp to lower acidity to .6. Can the acidity only be .75 or am I doing something wrong. is my ph too high, should I add more bicarbonate until the ph goes down to 3.5?

Help!

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure what the instructions are on potassium but do not over shoot what they state. Personally I wouldnt take the ta that low as most fruit wines benefit from higher ta.


----------



## Turock (Aug 16, 2012)

blackfin---what kind of wine is this? Not sure why you would want a PH of 4.1!!!! Sometimes, with certain fruits, you're best to ignore TA and shoot for a proper PH. Very high PH like that can make your wine taste like dishwater. Tell us what this wine is.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 16, 2012)

Its raspberry wine like staed in the title, turock, I agree with your statement and lowering the ta may put the ph into an even worse range which is why I specified that most fruit wines like this are better left with higher ta's.


----------



## wood1954 (Aug 19, 2012)

Next time try blending it with a softer white wine. I just did that last night. The raspberry was sweet but still too acidic so i mixed it in with some Mezza luna white and it was pretty good. Last time i make raspberry wine.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 19, 2012)

I make Raspberry wine every year and I believe it is one on my best wines. Don't give up on it


----------



## Calvus (Aug 20, 2012)

Threw it out after 4 months? Oh man, you might be surprised how that backbone of acids changes over time. There are so many different ways to adjust a finished product also.


----------



## Turock (Aug 20, 2012)

The secret to acid in raspberry is to use calcium carbonate. Many instructions will tell you that you can't use that much calcium carbonate because it causes a chalky flavor. Well, we've been taking musts with a PH of 2.9 (which is usually where rasp starts out) all the way to 3.4 with NO problems---and we've done it that way for many years.


----------



## Deezil (Aug 20, 2012)

Turock said:


> The secret to acid in raspberry is to use calcium carbonate. Many instructions will tell you that you can't use that much calcium carbonate because it causes a chalky flavor. Well, we've been taking musts with a PH of 2.9 (which is usually where rasp starts out) all the way to 3.4 with NO problems---and we've done it that way for many years.



How far does this put you over the recommended maximum? I'm just starting to try learning about calcium carbonate > water for controlling acidity so anything you can divulge would be appreciated


----------

